# NewBee



## TheRealBuzzFeed (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi! I'm brand new to beekeeping from Ohio and excited to learn all I can from you.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Try to start with two hives and join a local club. There's a free bee keeping course (videos) at: www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/beekeeping_class Good luck!


----------



## CrMax (Aug 23, 2015)

Where in SW ohio Middletown here


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

welcome, as GaryG74 said, go for 2 hives to have something to compare against, and possibly move brood should you need it and get with your local bee club, they will help you tremendously- good luck and enjoy the bees


----------



## ubiewan (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome~ NE Ohio here.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome TRBF!


----------



## TheRealBuzzFeed (Feb 18, 2016)

GaryG74 said:


> Welcome to BeeSource! Try to start with two hives and join a local club. There's a free bee keeping course (videos) at: www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/beekeeping_class Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## TheRealBuzzFeed (Feb 18, 2016)

SW Ohio too. Dayton.


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy your bees!


----------

